# The Power is On!



## jfastman

*The Power is On!*

I can't believe I made it six months without working in my woodshop!

I moved to a new house (built in 1800) that has a huge stone barn I'm now using as my wood shop. The house had been vacant since 1994 when it was sold to the quarry across the road. During that period, thieves stole all the wiring, plumbing and fixtures out of every building on the property. The house has been restored but the other buildings were left as is. Some roofs have caved in and were full of junk. I found out that a friend of mine's brother works for the local power company and he was able to help get the overhead lines re-installed. Another friend who is an electrician helped with the weather head connection and meter box hook up. I installed a new 200 amp breaker box and ran a few circuits to get things started. We have temporary power to the box and an inspector will be by this week to sign off and get the meter set soon. I've been working my tail off our there in the evenings trying to fulfil an order that a local pub has placed.

So, that's all for now. Just wanted to share with the community that I'm back to work after a six month hiatus.


----------



## Oliver15

jfastman said:


> *The Power is On!*
> 
> I can't believe I made it six months without working in my woodshop!
> 
> I moved to a new house (built in 1800) that has a huge stone barn I'm now using as my wood shop. The house had been vacant since 1994 when it was sold to the quarry across the road. During that period, thieves stole all the wiring, plumbing and fixtures out of every building on the property. The house has been restored but the other buildings were left as is. Some roofs have caved in and were full of junk. I found out that a friend of mine's brother works for the local power company and he was able to help get the overhead lines re-installed. Another friend who is an electrician helped with the weather head connection and meter box hook up. I installed a new 200 amp breaker box and ran a few circuits to get things started. We have temporary power to the box and an inspector will be by this week to sign off and get the meter set soon. I've been working my tail off our there in the evenings trying to fulfil an order that a local pub has placed.
> 
> So, that's all for now. Just wanted to share with the community that I'm back to work after a six month hiatus.


A stone barn as a workshop sounds awesome! By chance do you have any pictures?


----------



## NormG

jfastman said:


> *The Power is On!*
> 
> I can't believe I made it six months without working in my woodshop!
> 
> I moved to a new house (built in 1800) that has a huge stone barn I'm now using as my wood shop. The house had been vacant since 1994 when it was sold to the quarry across the road. During that period, thieves stole all the wiring, plumbing and fixtures out of every building on the property. The house has been restored but the other buildings were left as is. Some roofs have caved in and were full of junk. I found out that a friend of mine's brother works for the local power company and he was able to help get the overhead lines re-installed. Another friend who is an electrician helped with the weather head connection and meter box hook up. I installed a new 200 amp breaker box and ran a few circuits to get things started. We have temporary power to the box and an inspector will be by this week to sign off and get the meter set soon. I've been working my tail off our there in the evenings trying to fulfil an order that a local pub has placed.
> 
> So, that's all for now. Just wanted to share with the community that I'm back to work after a six month hiatus.


Congrats


----------



## AandCstyle

jfastman said:


> *The Power is On!*
> 
> I can't believe I made it six months without working in my woodshop!
> 
> I moved to a new house (built in 1800) that has a huge stone barn I'm now using as my wood shop. The house had been vacant since 1994 when it was sold to the quarry across the road. During that period, thieves stole all the wiring, plumbing and fixtures out of every building on the property. The house has been restored but the other buildings were left as is. Some roofs have caved in and were full of junk. I found out that a friend of mine's brother works for the local power company and he was able to help get the overhead lines re-installed. Another friend who is an electrician helped with the weather head connection and meter box hook up. I installed a new 200 amp breaker box and ran a few circuits to get things started. We have temporary power to the box and an inspector will be by this week to sign off and get the meter set soon. I've been working my tail off our there in the evenings trying to fulfil an order that a local pub has placed.
> 
> So, that's all for now. Just wanted to share with the community that I'm back to work after a six month hiatus.


I bought and repaired a 1900ish house and barns. My hat is off to you for taking on a project of this magnitude. Please post pix, ideally before and after, in your "spare" time. haha


----------

